# Gilde -- Götter des Zorns sucht Member



## Tiger5000 (15. September 2006)

Ich und meine Frau suchen noch Member für unsere Gilde auf dem Server Malygos.

Da wir schon in einer Gilde wahren und festgestellt haben wie Straff
alles Organisiert ist, haben wir uns Gedacht das wir eine etwas andere Gründen.

Bei uns soll es kein Zwang sein immer Online sein zu müssen, aber öfter schon mal Spielen und
zusammen an gewissen Tagen z.b.: Wochenenden mal zusammen in Instanzen zu Fighten.

Jeder ist bei uns Willkommen, der einfach aus Fun zocken möchte und auch an Gemeinsamen Zocken Spaß hat.

Ihr könnt euch Ingame bei mir Melden wenn ihr Interesse habt.

mfg
Tiger




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

